# Ford 2000 idle rises



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, a little background
1967 ford 2000 gas 3cyl
Replaced enigine with 1981 2600 3yl.
New coil, plugs, cap rotor condenser
Holley carb rebuilt
With governor linkage disconnected , start engine and idle rises up until about 1100 rpm
I can hold idle adj screw down with finger and it idles around 650-700 rpm.
Timing is set at 18 deg btdc
If linkage is hooked up same issue.
Also when I give it gas it misses then catches up so seems to me that's an accelerating pump issue.
Just not sure why it seems to idle so high.

Plan on taking off holley again tomorrow and checking everything.
Also considering biting the bullet and $$ and replacing with a zenith.
Any suggestions .?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Fallhunt,

Is your governor control spring in place?? See item #24 on attached parts diagram. Check it.

The hesitation problem does sound like the accelerator pump.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The governor control spring pulls the throttle back towards idle, and provides a 'load' for the governor to operate properly.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Fallhunt,

DUH!! I just remembered that you replaced your engine with one from a Ford 2600. That has a different governor linkage. See item #25 on attached parts diagram.

You may need to make a governor adjustment. You need a manual to guide you. An I&T manual should be adequate for this purpose. You can get this manual for about $25-$30 from internet sources, ebay usually has a good selection.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

I will check the linkage. Linkage is definitely different on 2600.
Not to familiar with governors. I read the manual and just to be certain, when hooking up governor rod form carb to governor control rod ( the one that comes out of governor straight up) it should be as far away from engine as it can ?
Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Went out today to adjust linkage and smelled gas. Saw fuel pump leaking and figured that needed to be addressed first , might not be accelerator pump.
Simple to take apart, very hard to get get to, need smaller hands anyway. Was amazed at the amount of crud inside of pump . Attatched picture. 
Seems like this is hard rebuild kit to find , been looking online


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow!!!, how the heck did that get into the pump??.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Btw the debris in the plastic cup came out of fuel pump before filter


----------

